# La guarra finlandesa le ponia los cuernos a su marido. Video dentro de la Primera Ministra finlandesa.



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

¡A luchar contra rusia por "nuestros" valores!


----------



## ULTRAPACO (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## mirym94 (22 Ago 2022)

Solo estaba de fiesta palabras del noticiero español


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 Ago 2022)

Uf que putilla, me imagino tambien a la Ayuso en Pacha Ibiza con algun maromo guarreando.


----------



## Chortina Premium (22 Ago 2022)

Le va a salir cara la fiesta a la Presi finlandesa


----------



## Iron John (22 Ago 2022)

Nuejtroh baloreh hosidentaleh!


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

Al menos no era una "fiesta" como la de Boris con gente sentada en sillas en exteriores con distancia de seguridad hablando.

Por cierto, parece que la chiquilla no puede parar de zorrear ni cuando está en contacto con infectados...


----------



## Teofrasto (22 Ago 2022)

Poner a una precharo de 34 años , criada en una familia no normativa , que aún anda subida al carrusel, al frente de un país no parece buena idea.


----------



## carpetano (22 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¡A luchar contra rusia por "nuestros" valores!



Es verdad, luchemos mejor por los sanos valores putinescos, de amantes e hijas bastardas extramatrimoniales...


----------



## François (22 Ago 2022)

Sólo jijijeaban.


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

carpetano dijo:


> Es verdad, luchemos mejor por los sanos valores putinescos, de amantes e hijas bastardas extramatrimoniales...



Putin, arrasa con todo.


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

El cuck









Who is Markus Räikkönen? Wiki, Biography, Age, Kids, Family & Facts about Sanna Marin's Husband


Markus Räikkönen (born September 16, 1985, Age: 36 years) is a former Finnish soccer player and a husband of Finland Prime Minister Mrs. Sanna Marin. Markus




www.newsunzip.com


----------



## patroclus (22 Ago 2022)

Lo raro es que no se haya dejado follar por unos niggas. 

putas everywhere.


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Culozilla (22 Ago 2022)

Lo gracioso es que TODOS los diarios españoles donde he leído sobre el tema, EN TODOS obvian esta parte de la fiesta.

Los comentarios están llenos de Charos y feminazis defendiéndola a muerte. Diciendo que le atacan por ser joven, guapa y progresista.
Pero del vídeo donde el maromo le come el cuello y le frota la cebolleta, nada de nada.


Qué asco! casada y con un hijo, pero sigue siendo una carrusela 100%.


----------



## blanc0 (22 Ago 2022)

Otro gran ejemplo de feminismo y empoderamiento.


----------



## mirym94 (22 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


>



Joder pues le mintieron a marco el mono con el que le puso la cornamenta no era ciruelo de homo,cuidando los niños jaja,lo típico que pasa en Occidente.

El mundo al revés ellas de fiesta y el marido en casa.


Culozilla dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que TODOS los diarios españoles donde he leído sobre el tema, EN TODOS obvian esta parte de la fiesta.
> 
> Los comentarios están llenos de Charos y feminazis defendiéndola a muerte. Diciendo que le atacan por ser joven, guapa y progresista.
> Pero del vídeo donde el maromo le come el cuello y le frota la cebolleta, nada de nada.
> ...



por suerte existen las redes sociales para desmentir la orda feminazi.

Me pregunto qué pensaría el marido al ver todo esto, diría Putino tirame un nuke anda que se tira a los que son parecidos al marido


----------



## Archimanguina (22 Ago 2022)

el marido esta noche se pasa a los rusos con los maletines llenos de documentos clasificados de las ffaa finlandesas.


----------



## Gorrino (22 Ago 2022)

Cada vez que una puta occidental hace alguna cosa de estás, más apoyos para Putin. Dudo mucho que si hicieran una encuentas seria en la UE la gente apoyase que siguiese la guerra.


----------



## jeiper (22 Ago 2022)

Putos marujos. Qué más os dará lo que haga en su vida privada. Que gobierne bien y tome medidas que mejoren su país es lo que hace falta.


----------



## katrasti (22 Ago 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Uf que putilla, me imagino tambien a la Ayuso en Pacha Ibiza con algun maromo guarreando.



Y recuerda que la Ayuso es sólo la presidenta de una Comunidad, no la todopoderosa presidenta de un país como Finlandia.

¿ Y los escoltas que hacían ?
¿ Y si en ese momento a Rusia le da por invadir el país ? Va ella toda borracha a tomar decisiones ?

Digan lo que digan, un presidente no debería comportarse así, ya que un presidente debe estar 24h disponible para trabajar.


----------



## M.Karl (22 Ago 2022)

Como los hombres no pongamos los cojones encima de la mesa nos van a devorar.


----------



## Culozilla (22 Ago 2022)

mirym94 dijo:


> Joder pues le mintieron a marco el mono con el que le puso la cornamenta no era ciruelo de homo,cuidando los niños jaja,lo típico que pasa en Occidente.
> 
> El mundo al revés ellas de fiesta y el marido en casa.
> por suerte existen las redes sociales para desmentir la orda feminazi.
> ...




Ya te digo yo lo que va a pasar en los próximos días:

*En privado:*
El cuck del marido se sentirá traicionado. Tendrán una discusión acalorada, él le dirá que le ha engañado con otro. Puede que hasta llore de la rabia. Pero ella le dirá que es la Prime Minister y puede hacer lo que le venga en gana. Que si le gusta, bien; y si no, puerta. Que moverá hilos para arruinarle la vida y que se despida de volver a ver a su hijo.

*De cara a la opinión pública:*
El marido saldrá en las redes sociales con un mensaje-comunicado diciendo que respeta mucho a su mujer; que es un ejemplo de talento y entrega. Que es una madre cariñosa y una persona muy importante en su vida a la que están intentando hacer daño para acabar con su carrera. Que no hay problema alguno *porque ellos siempre han tenido una relación abierta.* Terminando el mensaje con una frase de ánimo y cariño hacia la carrusela.


----------



## maxkuiper (22 Ago 2022)

Maldito covid


----------



## DOM + (22 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que TODOS los diarios españoles donde he leído sobre el tema, EN TODOS obvian esta parte de la fiesta.
> 
> Los comentarios están llenos de Charos y feminazis defendiéndola a muerte. Diciendo que le atacan por ser joven, guapa y progresista.
> Pero del vídeo donde el maromo le come el cuello y le frota la cebolleta, nada de nada.
> ...



Es que lo que dirán es que el maromo la agredió sexualmente.

Que ella solo bailaba y era él el que la obligaba a restregarse

El socialismo progre tiene invenciones para todo


----------



## mirym94 (22 Ago 2022)

maxkuiper dijo:


> Maldito covid



Tu avatar responde a la noticia del hilo amigo


----------



## Fenris (22 Ago 2022)

Recordar lo que paso con el Santi ese que se follo a la rubia y la mujer lo defendió. Una de las armas mas poderosas para cargarse las familias es flexibilizar el compromiso: parejas abiertas, ser infiel es solo "una fase", etc etc


----------



## François (22 Ago 2022)

Pues el marido se parece mucho al del vídeo. Si es o no no lo puedo asegurar al 100% pero se le parece mucho.,


----------



## Descuernacabras (22 Ago 2022)

Menuda pverca. Y el marido, supongo, encantado de la cornamenta, como buen progre "moderno".


----------



## jotace (22 Ago 2022)

La mujer de Santi Millán salió orgullosa con su cornamenta a defender a su marido y la golfilla que se tiró, ojo que igual estamos en lo mismo.


----------



## M4rk (22 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que TODOS los diarios españoles donde he leído sobre el tema, EN TODOS obvian esta parte de la fiesta.
> 
> Los comentarios están llenos de Charos y feminazis defendiéndola a muerte. Diciendo que le atacan por ser joven, guapa y progresista.
> Pero del vídeo donde el maromo le come el cuello y le frota la cebolleta, nada de nada.
> ...



Pero si da igual, la defenderán por ser una mujer libre que puede hacer con su vida lo que quiera, y si es liarse con un chavalete pues bien por ella. Subestimáis el poder del porqueyolovalguismo.


----------



## Culozilla (22 Ago 2022)

jotace dijo:


> La mujer de Santi Millán salió orgullosa con su cornamenta a defender a su marido y la golfilla que se tiró, ojo que igual estamos en lo mismo.



La mujer del Millán es una derroida y seguramente es falso todo lo que cuenta sobre la relación abierta. Que es una estrategia para que el proveedor no sea cancelado por los SJW.

Y en el caso de serlo, me parece asqueroso el nivel de superficialidad actual respecto a los matrimonios. Si a mí me pidieran una relación abierta, la mandaba a la mierda en cero’. Yo no soy el segundo plato de nadie.

De verdad, hay que tener estómago para ver venir a tu mujer, sabiendo que ha estado gimiendo como una cerda mientras permanecía debajo de un fulano; darle un besito y pretender que no ha pasado nada. Es de ser escoria humana sin amor propio ni respeto hacia si mismo.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (22 Ago 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Putos marujos. Qué más os dará lo que haga en su vida privada. Que gobierne bien y tome medidas que mejoren su país es lo que hace falta.



Lo que haces en tu vida privada es lo mismo que haces en todos los aspectos de tu vida, salvo psicopatas la gente normalmente no tiene personalidades de quita y pon. Si eres una infiel y mentirosa para con tu familia es de esperar que seas igual de poco fiable en tu trabajo (el cual involucra a todo un pais), ergo NO es una persona apropiada para el cargo que ostenta.
Ademas que coño, en España ya hemos visto los resultados de pones a una cajera al frente de un ministerio solo por haberse amorrado a la polla del lider del partido.


----------



## davitin (22 Ago 2022)

Pero como es eso a parte de lo de la "harina" un pavo le come el cuello en el vídeo ? Lol


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (22 Ago 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Lo que haces en tu vida privada es lo mismo que haces en todos los aspectos de tu vida, salvo psicopatas la gente normalmente no tiene personalidades de quita y pon. Si eres una infiel y mentirosa para con tu familia es de esperar que seas igual de poco fiable en tu trabajo (el cual involucra a todo un pais), ergo NO es una persona apropiada para el cargo que ostenta.
> Ademas que coño, en España ya hemos visto los resultados de pones a una cajera al frente de un ministerio solo por haberse amorrado a la polla del lider del partido.



Que haya que explicar esto a estas alturas demuestra como son nuestros compatriotas, por ejemplo al imbecil al que citas


----------



## davitin (22 Ago 2022)

Acabo de ver el vídeo joder que fuerte.


----------



## El pernales (22 Ago 2022)

Quién tuvo,
Retuvo....


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (22 Ago 2022)

El jijijajeo se va a acabar


----------



## cuasi-pepito (22 Ago 2022)

Si una presidente de un país moderno occidental está en pleno carruselismo...estando casada, con hijo, vida profesional completa e imagen pública que cuidar ....imaginaos una española random que lo que hace tiene cero impacto y cero consecuencias.

Como es arriba es abajo!!


----------



## cortoplacista (22 Ago 2022)

La maquinaria mediática para blanquearla ya está en marcha, y no hace prisioneros. O ríes las gracias de una charo insoportable o eres misógino, no hay más.


----------



## zirick (22 Ago 2022)

Ningún progre es de fiar, no iba a ser una excepcion


----------



## GOL (22 Ago 2022)

Cuidado con las finlandesas. No os perdais los comentarios para entender a un pais sin cultura ninguna, y con la mayor tasa de violencia domestica, suicidios, alcoholismo,...








Las finlandesas: las más golfas del mundo - Big In Finland


Un estudio dice que las finlandesas son las más golfas del mundo. Te damos los datos - y unas fotos y un vídeo - para que tú decidas. ¿Son golfas?




www.biginfinland.com


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

François dijo:


> Pues el marido se parece mucho al del vídeo. Si es o no no lo puedo asegurar al 100% pero se le parece mucho.,



Dicen que no, a ver.


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

¿Quien la puso allí?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Ago 2022)

M.Karl dijo:


> Como los hombres no pongamos los cojones encima de la mesa nos van a devorar.



Yo ya lo he hecho. Simplemente no me junto con españolas/europeas del oeste/americanas, pero además cuando me junto con mujeres de verdad en las primeras citas, si voy a tener una relación seria, lo dejo clarinete:

*"Si quieres ser mi pareja no podrás irte sola de fiesta con las amigas de noche, sea cual sea el motivo (incluido una boda), ni podrás tener ningún "amigo entrañable" que quedas con él porque "sois amigos desde siempre", ni tan siquiera ir vestida de zorra ni hacer tiktoks ni mierdas de instagram.*

*Por supuestísimo puedes hacer todas esas cosas si quieres ser mi putita, o mi follamiga, faltaría mas, pero si quieres ser mi pareja seria no, ni de coña."*

Sencillo y para toda la familia.

Y la mejor parte es: Como yo sé que esto mismo, dicho a una española, le haría entrar en cólera charofeminista, pues no se lo digo. Solo tengo relaciones MFH con ellas y así el problema se soluciona solo.

_PS: Bueno, queda el pequeñito detalle de mi saneadisima situación financiera (casa pagada, viviendas en alquiler, garajes, cartera de acciones, viajes anuales al extranjero, etc...) que "se lo va a llevar una de fuera", pero vamos que eso no tiene importancia porque las españordas valen mucho y pueden con todo_


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (22 Ago 2022)

jotace dijo:


> La mujer de Santi Millán salió orgullosa con su cornamenta a defender a su marido y la golfilla que se tiró, ojo que igual estamos en lo mismo.



NO. NI DE COÑA ESTAMOS EN LO MISMO.

A ver si nos enteramos: Los hombres no ponemos cuernos; ejercitamos nuestras opciones.

La pregunta "fea" que nadie se quiere hacer es la siguiente: ¿Podría Santi Millán follarse a otra con los cojones vacíos?


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (22 Ago 2022)

He tenido la suerte, o la desgracia, de salir con un par de mujeres de las que hablan mucho, pero mucho. 

Es decir, de las que te lo cuentan todo sobre sus amigas... Así a ojo, la mitad de sus amigas casadas les ponían los cuernos de manera habitual a sus maridos.

Alguna de ellas no tenía 100% claro quién era el padre de sus hijos.

Ah, y respecto a lo de irse de vacaciones con las amigas: cuernos casi garantizados. Cuanto más lejos, más probabilidad. 

Es lo que hay.


----------



## el segador (22 Ago 2022)

esto huele a una acoso periodistico tipo Boris Jhonson 2.0 de aquí a Noruega


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> He tenido la suerte, o la desgracia, de salir con un par de mujeres de las que hablan mucho, pero mucho.
> 
> Es decir, de las que te lo cuentan todo sobre sus amigas... Así a ojo, la mitad de sus amigas casadas les ponían los cuernos de manera habitual a sus maridos.
> 
> ...



Más de una vez me ha tirado una casada los trastos a mi, una de ellas siendo yo un crío. Es alucinante la falta de lealtad de algunas mujeres cuando ven a un tío que las pone.


----------



## remerus (22 Ago 2022)

Cualquier dia sale nuestro presi comiendole el rabo a Begoño, o Abalos enseñando a nadar a sus sobrinas.


----------



## ussser (22 Ago 2022)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> He tenido la suerte, o la desgracia, de salir con un par de mujeres de las que hablan mucho, pero mucho.
> 
> Es decir, de las que te lo cuentan todo sobre sus amigas... Así a ojo, la mitad de sus amigas casadas les ponían los cuernos de manera habitual a sus maridos.
> 
> ...



Que bien, da ganas de echarse novia.


----------



## tovarovsky (22 Ago 2022)

Se sabe ya si el mojigato le ha percutido la chocheta a la menestra?? Este party de la Finlandesa crea un precedente para nuestras menehtras y sabiendo la competitividad y mala baba entre las hembras, las apañolas van a tratar de superarlo holgadamente.


----------



## elKaiser (22 Ago 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Putos marujos. Qué más os dará lo que haga en su vida privada. Que gobierne bien y tome medidas que mejoren su país es lo que hace falta.



Si quere vida privada, que no sea presidenta; nadie la ha obligado.
Se monta un negocio fuera de la dependencia del Estado y ahí si puede reclamar intimidad.


----------



## ussser (22 Ago 2022)

Hágase!


----------



## Tzadik (22 Ago 2022)

Mujer que dale de fiesta sola = mujer infiel


----------



## kdkilo (22 Ago 2022)

dejadka que se de la fiestahhhh que quiera envidiosossssss


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Ago 2022)

Charismo feminismo progresismo se han cargado Occidente


----------



## ussser (22 Ago 2022)

kdkilo dijo:


> dejadka que se de la fiestahhhh que quiera envidiosossssss



El marido seguro que siente envidia de la comida de cuello, yo? No.


----------



## kdkilo (22 Ago 2022)

ussser dijo:


> El marido seguro que siente envidia de la comida de cuello, yo? No.




eso lo ves cada dia en El Avalon y luego nadie se acuerda


----------



## astur_burbuja (22 Ago 2022)

No se si alguien lo ha comentado ya, pero 36 años y salir de fiesta de es de puta de mierda. Y con hijo recien nacido de hija de puta. Por mucho que la defiendan huelbragas, feministas y toda la chusma politica de Europa


----------



## Existencia insoportable (22 Ago 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Nuejtroh baloreh hosidentaleh!



pERO LOS HIMARS !!!


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (22 Ago 2022)

Pero soy empoderadita jijiji


----------



## Murray's (22 Ago 2022)

Que una mujer casada o con pareja, putee con otro hombre no deberia ser notícia, hoy dia lo hacen casi todas, tarde o temprani

Por eso el MGTOW sostiene que para evitar ser cornudo la única opción es pasar de las mujeres.


----------



## mike17 (22 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


>



Yo muchas veces me pregunto; no es coña; si estoy en el lado correcto de la Historia.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (22 Ago 2022)

Zorra hija de la gran pvta. Tremenda golpisa le daba yo.


----------



## Marvelita (22 Ago 2022)

melafo...


----------



## tovarovsky (22 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Charismo feminismo progresismo se han cargado Occidente



Logias, tontos útiles y bienpagaos ejecutando el plan maestro.


----------



## M. H. Carles Puigdemont. (22 Ago 2022)

En las próximas elecciones sube votos. Acuérdense que se lo dijo en el floro un ejperto en la materia.


----------



## Progretón (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Ago 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Logias, tontos útiles y bienpagaos ejecutando el plan maestro.



Parasitos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Ago 2022)

La infidelidad es empoderamiento femenino


----------



## UN FÍSICO (22 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¡A luchar contra rusia por "nuestros" valores!



joder, esta tía es una cachonda, que además está muy buena. Voy a acabar pillando avión para Finlandia.


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

UN FÍSICO dijo:


> joder, esta tía es una cachonda, que además está muy buena. Voy a acabar pillando avión para Finlandia.



Ya tardas.


----------



## Escombridos (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## RayoSombrio (22 Ago 2022)

Qué poca lealtad tienen las tias, sobre todo hoy en día...guarras, traicioneras, veletas...la psique femenina es un puto cortocircuito.


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que TODOS los diarios españoles donde he leído sobre el tema, EN TODOS obvian esta parte de la fiesta.
> 
> Los comentarios están llenos de Charos y feminazis defendiéndola a muerte. Diciendo que le atacan por ser joven, guapa y progresista.
> Pero del vídeo donde el maromo le come el cuello y le frota la cebolleta, nada de nada.
> ...



Normal, al discurso no le interesa que se ponga de relieve la parte donde está siendo una zorra. Liberadas para lo que les interesa.


----------



## Chorche (22 Ago 2022)

Su mario estará pensando a quien follarse a estas horas ya que todo es muy liberal y progresista y a ella le da igual, pero su marido no le va a decir nada de nada.
vidas super felices, ejem


----------



## Ufo (22 Ago 2022)

Vaya SINVERGÜENZA


----------



## Jonny Favourite (22 Ago 2022)

Es guapa y le van las pollas. ¿Qué puede hacer contra su naturaleza puteril?.

Mientras, el marido raspando los marcos de las puertas con la cornamenta de alce....Que se prepare que cuando llegue la charo a casa le va a caer una buena por raspar el mobiliario


----------



## Ufo (22 Ago 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Putos marujos. Qué más os dará lo que haga en su vida privada. Que gobierne bien y tome medidas que mejoren su país es lo que hace falta.



Importa y mucho.... Usted confiaría su vida a un estafador??


----------



## Ufo (22 Ago 2022)

cortoplacista dijo:


> La maquinaria mediática para blanquearla ya está en marcha, y no hace prisioneros. O ríes las gracias de una charo insoportable o eres misógino, no hay más.



Pues que tengan mucha suerte.... Si estos son los enemigos de Putin, Putin va a ganar muchos amigos en occidente


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Ago 2022)

Pobres hijes


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Ago 2022)

COMEBOLSAS. 
Esto sí que es un país tradicional, no la progre Rusia


----------



## INE (22 Ago 2022)

Después de este video dudo mucho que los hombres finlandeses estén dispuestos a ir a la guerra contra Rusia para defender a sus mujeres.

Esa puta no sé si es consciente del daño que ha hecho en la psique masculina colectiva del país.


----------



## Roberto Malone (22 Ago 2022)

Me recuerda un poco a Olvido Hormigos. Son cosas de la política.



Spoiler: NSFW












Olvido Hormigos Carpio


Olvido Hormigos Carpio, concejal psoe espaa dimite por video erotico,




www.tnaflix.com


----------



## nomecreoná (22 Ago 2022)

Hay que reconocer que la chica tiene un buen repaso .......................


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> Después de este video dudo mucho que los hombres finlandeses estén dispuestos a ir a la guerra contra Rusia para defender a sus mujeres.
> 
> Esa puta no sé si es consciente del daño que ha hecho en la psique masculina colectiva del país.



Ni en España lo haría yo. No merece la pena luchar por naciones llenas de rojos, feminazis y manginas. Que cojan todos ellos (y ellas) el fusil, tan valientes que son. Yo no lo haré nunca por ellos y elles.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (22 Ago 2022)

¿Cómo era aquello de la mujer del César?


----------



## Lammero (22 Ago 2022)

Hay que estar mu loco para irse de fiesta (a CUALQUIER fiesta) estando en la periferia de huracán y con los turcochinorris teniéndole ganas xD

Pero quíen asesora a estos mierdas.
Seguro que tienen las instituciones trufadas de topos.


----------



## elKaiser (22 Ago 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Ni en España lo haría yo. No merece la pena luchar por naciones llenas de rojos, feminazis y manginas. Que cojan todos ellos (y ellas) el fusil, tan valientes que son. Yo no lo haré nunca por ellos y elles.



Por España, que luchen los indultados.


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 Ago 2022)

elKaiser dijo:


> Por España, que luchen los indultados.



Ya te digo, por la España roja NWO globalista actual, que luche su puta madre. Una sociedad que me excluye por ser hombre blanco y hetero, además de conservador...anda y que les follen, el respeto no se gana mediante imposiciones.


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

nomecreoná dijo:


> Hay que reconocer que la chica tiene un buen repaso .......................



200 azotes y burka


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (22 Ago 2022)

UK inflation to top 18% in early 2023, Citi warns


British consumer price inflation is set to peak at 18.6% in January, more than nine times the Bank of England's target, an economist at U.S. bank Citi said on Monday, raising his forecast once again in light of the latest jump in energy prices.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ago 2022)

que la finlandesa era una carruselera como cualquiera otra
era de saberlo nada mas verla
hombre va.
pero que esperabais ?

guapa y follable. 
y empoderada


----------



## Pollepolle (22 Ago 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Uf que putilla, me imagino tambien a la Ayuso en Pacha Ibiza con algun maromo guarreando.



Esto es como si Ayuso se la hubiera chupado al subnormal de C Tangana.


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> que la finlandesa era una carruselera como cualquiera otra
> era de saberlo nada mas verla
> hombre va.
> pero que esperabais ?
> ...



Está buena y tiene un buen cargo. Los ingredientes están ahí. Lo hace porque puede.


----------



## Max Kraven (22 Ago 2022)

François dijo:


> Pues el marido se parece mucho al del vídeo. Si es o no no lo puedo asegurar al 100% pero se le parece mucho.,



Es lo que he pensado al verlo, están las cosas como para creerse lo que difunden.

Pero vamos, melafo.

¿Hace Clinton's?.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (22 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Más de una vez me ha tirado una casada los trastos a mi, una de ellas siendo yo un crío. Es alucinante la falta de lealtad de algunas mujeres cuando ven a un tío que las pone.



Por mi experiencia, la fidelidad de las españolas casadas es de risa. Conozco directamente 4 casos, una de ellas además repitiendo infidelidad en dos matrimonios y otra encadenando infidelidades.

TDSPTS, ya sabéis.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Ago 2022)

La cuestión clave es ¿os parece sensato que asuma un cargo de tan alta responsabilidad una persona a la edad de treinta y tres años (la que tenía cuando fue nombrada primera ministro) y con un currículum tan paupérrimo como el suyo?

Dios sabe cuántas felaciones habrá tenido que hacer para llegar tan alto y tan aprisa.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Ago 2022)




----------



## theelf (22 Ago 2022)

Que es burbuja? el foro denlos guardianes de la decencia?

Menudos gilipollas por dios, que cada uno viva como le valla mejor, igual que cuando se escandalizaba la.gente por la chupadita de la lewinski

A mi me interesa juzgar un politico por como hace su trabajo


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Que es burbuja? el foro denlos guardianes de la decencia?
> 
> Menudos gilipollas por dios, que cada uno viva como le valla mejor, igual que cuando se escandalizaba la.gente por la chupadita de la lewinski
> 
> A mi me interesa juzgar un politico por como hace su trabajo



Y a mi me suda la polla lo que a ti te interese juzgar payaso. Si se comporta así con las personas cercanas como va a ser de fiar ¿O te piensas que luego como política se transforma en una persona decente por arte de magia mongolo?

Los que saltan con que no se juzgue a los degenerados es porque se sienten identificados y no desean que nadie les juzgue a ellos.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Ago 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Que es burbuja? el foro denlos guardianes de la decencia?
> 
> Menudos gilipollas por dios, que cada uno viva como le valla mejor, igual que cuando se escandalizaba la.gente por la chupadita de la lewinski
> 
> A mi me interesa juzgar un politico por como hace su trabajo



Sería un foro de analfabetos funcionales, si de ti dependiera.


Seguro que tú eres de las de "#MeToo", el "Yo, si te creo, hermana" y "El violador eres tú". 

Lo que sabemos de esta tipa es que no ha dado palo al agua en su vida y que sin haber demostrado ninguna habilidad ni mérito que lo justificara fue nombrada primera ministro de Finlandia a la edad de Treinta y Tres años.


----------



## theelf (22 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Y a mi me suda la polla lo que a ti te interese juzgar payaso. Si se comporta así con las personas cercanas como va a ser de fiar ¿O te piensas que luego como política se transforma en una persona decente por arte de magia mongolo?
> 
> Los que saltan con que no se juzgue a los degenerados es porque se sienten identificados y no desean que nadie les juzgue a ellos.



Ah los tipicos.imbeciles de que porque guarda las apariencias y va a la iglesia los domingos no me va a robar

Despierten imbeciles, que mientras los distraen con espejitos de colores les.meten el consolador hasta el fondo

Yo juzgare a alguien por su trabajo, su vida ya coda suya


----------



## theelf (22 Ago 2022)

EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE dijo:


> Sería un foro de analfabetos funcionales, si de ti dependiera.
> 
> 
> Seguro que tú eres de las de "#MeToo", el "Yo, si te creo, hermana" y "El violador eres tú".
> ...



Me da igual como llegara ahi, aca se juzga esa fotos, no lo demas

Lo otro se discutira en otro hilo, no tiene q ver


----------



## giorgio_furlan (22 Ago 2022)

Muy progre, ha salido ya el Reno diciendo lo del follar fuera de la pareja y tal… like Santis wife?


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Más de una vez me ha tirado una casada los trastos a mi, una de ellas siendo yo un crío. Es alucinante la falta de lealtad de algunas mujeres cuando ven a un tío que las pone.



Me consta que las mujeres son bastante mas infieles que los hombres. Mucho menos leales, zorras a morir y tremendamente malas y marujas. Hay excepciones, muy pocas. Pero la experiencia me dicta que es muy difícil confiar en ellas.


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (22 Ago 2022)

Ir a por las piedras


----------



## abe heinsenberg (22 Ago 2022)

Putilla borracha farlopera puesta a dedo para hacer el trabajo encomendado


----------



## El Exterminador (22 Ago 2022)

Buena perra puta otanica, no crees @Leon S. Kennedy ? Al menos la rusa no le va poniendo cuernos a su marido


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Ah los tipicos.imbeciles de que porque guarda las apariencias y va a la iglesia los domingos no me va a robar
> 
> Despierten imbeciles, que mientras los distraen con espejitos de colores les.meten el consolador hasta el fondo
> 
> Yo juzgare a alguien por su trabajo, su vida ya coda suya



¿Pero qué consoladores subnormal que no sabes por dónde te da el aire? Si quieres tratar de distraer la atención te aconsejo que mejores tu técnica.


----------



## malibux (22 Ago 2022)

Si hubiera sido Ayuso, todo el progrerío estaría humillándola, poniéndola de borracha e irresponsable, etc etc


----------



## Gorrino (22 Ago 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Putos marujos. Qué más os dará lo que haga en su vida privada. Que gobierne bien y tome medidas que mejoren su país es lo que hace falta.



Lo dudo mucho. La Merkel era y es ejemplar. Está golfa finlandesa se vendería al diablo por un trío con dos negros. Así de barata es.


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

Cada vez mejor. Al parecer estuvo zorreando con unos cuantos más esa noche según un testigo. Debe de tener una relación súper abierta con su marido. Más abierta que una stripper de Las Vegas.









Married Finnish PM Sanna Marin ‘danced intimately’ with man at club: video


The firestorm over Finnish Prime Minister Sanna Marin’s wild partying intensified Friday with a new video seemingly showing the married leader dancing intimately with a mystery man.




nypost.com


----------



## Freedomfighter (22 Ago 2022)

Lo más probable es que esa niñata esté puesta ahí por los mismos de siempre, se saben impunes y se burlan de todos, de vosotros también.


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

Al parecer en el video anterior se oía a la gente cantar "harina" (cocaína). Todo un modelo de primera ministra.









New Video: Finnish Prime Minister ‘Danced Intimately’ With Man Not Her Husband | The Daily Wire







www.dailywire.com


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (22 Ago 2022)

tds


----------



## Diablo (22 Ago 2022)

El principal problema de todo esto es la cantidad de pedorras que defienden el comportamiento de esta tía. Pedorras que el día de mañana cornearan también a sus maridos y le meterán la viogen después.


----------



## Tzadik (22 Ago 2022)

En Finlandia y toda europa del norte las mujeres son MUY SUELTAS y se creen con derecho a despendolarse con quien les ponga cachondas,,,, en cambio, ellos son unos manginas betas cuckold..... Cornudos consentidores que dejan que sus mujeres se follen otros tios con mas testostrona, piel mas oscura, etc. Em europa gobierna el demonio


----------



## manottas (22 Ago 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Putos marujos. Qué más os dará lo que haga en su vida privada. Que gobierne bien y tome medidas que mejoren su país es lo que hace falta.



A mi me la suda porque es de Finlandia pero si veo que el presidente de mi pais miente (oh wait), se droga, se salta las normas que ellos mismo promulgan y le pone los cuernos .... extrapolando a su vida publica puede hacer lo mismo en el cargo de sus funciones.


----------



## Tzadik (22 Ago 2022)

Diablo dijo:


> El principal problema de todo esto es la cantidad de pedorras que defienden el comportamiento de esta tía. Pedorras que el día de mañana cornearan también a sus maridos y le meterán la viogen después.




La mayoria de tias occidentales de menos de 55 que esten buenas y no esten bien atadas en corto por un HOMBRE, le ponen los cuernos al mangina de turno.


Lo de atarlas en corto es la prueba de si una tia esta contigo porque se entrega a ti o esta contigo por interés, normallente una mujer enamorada hasta las trancas obedece y no necesita despendolarse, no quiere que su hombre piense que es una guarra, le pide opinion de si va bien vestida así, etc 

En cambio, si solo esta contigo por estar, se ofenderá, te dirá que a ella no le manda nadie, que hay que confiar y que se va a ir de fiesta las veces que quiera...... Esta mujer no respeta al marido y casi seguro que se folla a otros


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ago 2022)

Tzadik dijo:


> En Finlandia y toda europa del norte las mujeres son MUY SUELTAS y se creen con derecho a despendolarse con quien les ponga cachondas,,,, en cambio, ellos son unos manginas betas cuckold..... Cornudos consentidores que dejan que sus mujeres se follen otros tios con mas testostrona, piel mas oscura, etc. Em europa gobierna el demonio



pues como aqui
aunque muchos mas estan "siguiendo su propio camino"  a la tumba sin descendencia


----------



## Tzadik (22 Ago 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pues como aqui
> aunque muchos mas estan "siguiendo su propio camino"  a la tumba sin descendencia




aqui hay cornudos, pero consentidores no tantos, en ellos estan... quieren crear hombres que consientan cuernos de la mujer como ser superior e insacianble (estan a todo trapo con la propaganda).


en el mundo anglo y europa del norte el nivel de cuckold es mucho mas alto, ellas ya los buscan betas con dinerillo (no necesariamente ricos) y saben que pueden disfrutar con otros tios cuando les plazca. Los valoran por su nivel de tolerancia a cuernos


----------



## pasabaporaqui (22 Ago 2022)

Es parte de show que han montado los que mandan de verdad, se están riendo de los ciudadanos poniendo titeres lamentables en los gobiernos occidentales. 
No tiene otra explicación, es muy satánico todo si lo pensáis un momento. 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RFray (22 Ago 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Putos marujos. Qué más os dará lo que haga en su vida privada. Que gobierne bien y tome medidas que mejoren su país es lo que hace falta.



Error. Un primer ministro no tiene "vida privada", o al menos ha de disimular muy hábilmente para que parezca que no la tiene.

Aquí podemos ver que esa habilidad está ausente por completo, lo cual nos puede llevar a suponer que esa zagala será exactamente igual de torpe en las demás facetas de su vida. Seguramente el consejo de ministros será como una manada de elefantes entrando en una cacharrería.


----------



## Furymundo (22 Ago 2022)

y un calvo ?


----------



## A.Daimiel (22 Ago 2022)

ya decían hoy las charos de los medios de manipulación masiva que la criticamos por ser mujer, joven y guapa. Que es por machismo.


----------



## RFray (22 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> La infidelidad es empoderamiento femenino



Al final los sociólogos y psicólogos saldrán en la televisión diciendo que un hombre que no tiene sus buenas astas de doce puntas ni es hombre ni es nada.


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

RFray dijo:


> Al final los sociólogos y psicólogos saldrán en la televisión diciendo que un hombre que no tiene sus buenas astas de doce puntas ni es hombre ni es nada.



Lo veo, si.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que TODOS los diarios españoles donde he leído sobre el tema, EN TODOS obvian esta parte de la fiesta.
> 
> Los comentarios están llenos de Charos y feminazis defendiéndola a muerte. Diciendo que le atacan por ser joven, guapa y progresista.
> Pero del vídeo donde el maromo le come el cuello y le frota la cebolleta, nada de nada.
> ...



carruselera? eso es una PVTA de manual


----------



## $ :(){ :|:& };: (22 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¡A luchar contra rusia por "nuestros" valores!



PUAHAHAHHAA MENUDA ZORRA


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

TONIIIIIGHT IT'S GONNA BE A GOOOOOOOOD NIGHT


----------



## Araco (22 Ago 2022)

Que grandes momentos, esto me recuerda a cuando Irene de Atenas cegó a su propio hijo, Cosntantino VI, para nombrarse emperatriz, con lo cual el Papa vio que la majadería se iba extendiendo, (una zumbada dirigiendo el imperio oriental esto no pinta bien) y nombró emperador a Carlo Magno. No hay nada nuevo, solo que antes había una "moral" el Mos Maiorum de los romanos, lo que San Agustín dice que es el Katejon cuando hace referencia al apocalipsis de San Pablo. Es la única diferencia.


----------



## Kriegswirtschaft (22 Ago 2022)

Un respeto, debe ser buena en lo suyo, llegó a Primera Ministra


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

Kriegswirtschaft dijo:


> Un respeto, debe ser buena en lo suyo, llegó a Primera Ministra
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1164527



Parece que práctica no le falta


----------



## McLovin (22 Ago 2022)

Un Primer Ministro de un país no puede dejarse ver en estas circunstancias, por muy joven que sea, no es normal ni moral. Un Primer Ministro no puede estar de juerga en un puto bar como si fuese una persona "normal" porque no lo es. Y encima en el caso de esta tía, no puede estar ZORREANDO en un bar estando casada joder, que el tío ese le está comiendo todo el cuello mientras el marido de ella está en casa limpiando la cocina.

Esto es lo que pasa cuando pones al frente del país a una niñata feminista empoderada, cree que la sociedad le debe algo por el simple hecho de ser mujer y por lo tanto, ella se lo cobra de esta manera: haciendo LO QUE LE SALE DEL COÑO porque ellalovale. En este caso hay dos puntos importantes: uno, es demasiado joven para llevar las riendas de un país y dos, es una feminista de izquierdas despojada de toda responsabilidad con lo que le rodea, ella hace lo que quiere porque es mujer y nadie tiene derecho a reprocharle nada. Es absolutamente patético y vergonzoso hasta donde está llegando la dictadura del feminismo.


----------



## Knight who says ni (22 Ago 2022)

Luego si no dejas salir a tu mujer por la noche con amigas eres un talibán y un machista...


----------



## corolaria (22 Ago 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Poner a una precharo de 34 años , criada en una familia no normativa , que aún anda subida al carrusel, al frente de un país no parece buena idea.




Tan buena idea como poner a un barilarín maricón o a una momia senil. Peleles sustituibles en cualquier momento.
Precisamente por eso están ahí.


----------



## INE (22 Ago 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Que es burbuja? el foro denlos guardianes de la decencia?
> 
> Menudos gilipollas por dios, que cada uno viva como le valla mejor, igual que cuando se escandalizaba la.gente por la chupadita de la lewinski
> 
> A mi me interesa juzgar un politico por como hace su trabajo



Así, por resumirlo, te falta un hervor.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Ago 2022)

theelf dijo:


> Me da igual como llegara ahi, aca se juzga esa fotos, no lo demas
> 
> Lo otro se discutira en otro hilo, no tiene q ver




Tiene todo que ver. Nos están diciendo que Europa está en guerra, que Rusia amenaza a sus países vecinos, que el invierno será durísimo. Y en medio de todo esto, al frente del gobierno de uno de esos países supuestamente amenazados tenemos a una treintañera inmadura, madre de una niña de cuatro añós que dedica su tiempo libre a zorrear y esnifar cocaína en la disco mientras el planchabragas del marido se queda en casa cuidando de la hija .
Comprendo que todo el mundo tiene derecho a tomarse un descanso ¿pero no tiene nada mejor que hacer esta puerca en sus momentos de ocio? No parece esa la actitud adecuada en una persona con tantas responsabilidades. Si le gusta ser una zorra que se busque otro trabajo más acorde con su vocación.


----------



## Falcatón (22 Ago 2022)

Serán una de esas parejas "abiertas" tan progres. Regresará a casa rezumando semen de otro mientras su marido cuida a su hijo, a saber quién será el padre biológico. Sólo se ve un beso en el cuello pero seguro que eso es lo máximo que harían al lado de otros, lo bueno vendría después en alguna habitación.

Son sus costumbes y hay que respetarlas, dicen. Veo claro el futuro musulmán de Europa y a las mujeres se les va a acabar el chollo pero ni se dan cuenta.


----------



## Von Rudel (22 Ago 2022)

Las mujeres del siglo XXI.....


poniendonos a partir y en cuanto tienen oportunidad hacen lo mismo que los hombres pero multiplicado por tres en malicia.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (22 Ago 2022)

$ :(){ :|:& };: dijo:


> PUAHAHAHHAA MENUDA ZORRA



Pues en Noruega es lo que se ve en todas las fiestas del trabajo... gente zorreando, todos casados.


----------



## Jevitronka (22 Ago 2022)

Es la misma estampa que el puticlub paco de la España profunda después de ir a cazar o a misa, solo que cambiando a Manolo por Ministra


----------



## Marchamaliano (22 Ago 2022)

Las zorritas de soros


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Ago 2022)

"Rusia nos amenaza con invadirnos, por eso voy a pedir que nos dejen entrar en la OTAN y para celebrarlo me voy de fiestuqui con mis compis, voy a empolvarme la nariz con farlopa y chupársela a dos boys hasta que se corran en mi cara, Jijiji".


----------



## Palimpsesto. (22 Ago 2022)

Esta gentuza da lecciones a personas como Putin y Trump


----------



## Jobuk (22 Ago 2022)

Si no es capaz de ser fiel a su marido como va a ser fiel a su país?


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Ago 2022)

Solo quería jijear


----------



## machotafea (22 Ago 2022)

Falcatón dijo:


> Serán una de esas parejas "abiertas" tan progres. Regresará a casa rezumando semen de otro mientras su marido cuida a su hijo, a saber quién será el padre biológico. Sólo se ve un beso en el cuello pero seguro que eso es lo máximo que harían al lado de otros, lo bueno vendría después en alguna habitación.
> 
> Son sus costumbes y hay que respetarlas, dicen. Veo claro el futuro musulmán de Europa y a las mujeres se les va a acabar el chollo pero ni se dan cuenta.



Y qué tiene de malo un futuro musulmán en europa? A quien beneficiaría? 

A VOSOTROS, IDIOTAS!!


----------



## machotafea (22 Ago 2022)

Vox no os va a beneficiar, son putos judíos asquerosos y ya tienen amo, no os dais cuenta, por eso sois tan TOOONTOS

Seguid con lo de "moronegrada" y el desprecio al Islam, pero sabéis que es lo único que os beneficia. IDIOOOTAS


----------



## machotafea (22 Ago 2022)

Pd: MEFALO a la Cerda finlandesa


----------



## César Borgia (22 Ago 2022)

Igual que lo del test de dronjas que han tardado varios días en decir que era negativo cuando los test se hacen al momento.

Como las grecas iba la japuta.


----------



## Calahan (22 Ago 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Y qué tiene de malo un futuro musulmán en europa? A quien beneficiaría?
> 
> A VOSOTROS, IDIOTAS!!



Perjudicaría incluso a los musulmanes.


----------



## 4motion (22 Ago 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Y qué tiene de malo un futuro musulmán en europa? A quien beneficiaría?
> 
> A VOSOTROS, IDIOTAS!!



Métete por el culo tus musulmanes.

Imbécil GLOBALISTA.



Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## machotafea (22 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Perjudicaría incluso a los musulmanes.



Lo siento, no puedo ayudarte con tu retraso español. Siguiente pregunta. 




4motion dijo:


> Métete por el culo tus musulmanes.
> 
> Imbécil GLOBALISTA.
> 
> ...



A quien le he metido mi NEGRO POLLON por el culo es a tu madre, y cómo lo gozaba la GORRINA, igual que la PM de Finlandia con el maromo. 

Dale un beso a mamá, todavía no se la limpiado mi lefa de la boca. 

Sigue votontando a tus líderes come polla circuncisa, CAGAÑOL CRETINO


----------



## dac1 (22 Ago 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Ya te digo yo lo que va a pasar en los próximos días:
> 
> *En privado:*
> El cuck del marido se sentirá traicionado. Tendrán una discusión acalorada, él le dirá que le ha engañado con otro. Puede que hasta llore de la rabia. Pero ella le dirá que es la Prime Minister y puede hacer lo que le venga en gana. Que si le gusta, bien; y si no, puerta. Que moverá hilos para arruinarle la vida y que se despida de volver a ver a su hijo.
> ...



Tambien pude darle novichok o similar


----------



## Kovaliov (22 Ago 2022)

Ya no se ocultan. Ponen a cualquiera al cargo de una nación. ¿Alguien se cree que una joven de 34 años puede ser ministra o presidente de una nación? Esta es la prueba de que estos payasos que salen en la tele no pintan nada y los que dirigen el mundo están en la sombra. O ni siquiera en la sombra. Todo es un teatro, una farsa grotesca.


----------



## UN FÍSICO (22 Ago 2022)

jajajajaja. Me has hecho hasta gracia. En fin, un besito pobre hombre.


----------



## Decipher (22 Ago 2022)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Ya no se ocultan. Ponen a cualquiera al cargo de una nación. ¿Alguien se cree que una joven de 34 años puede ser ministra o presidente de una nación? Esta es la prueba de que estos payasos que salen en la tele no pintan nada y los que dirigen el mundo están en la sombra. O ni siquiera en la sombra. Todo es un teatro, una farsa grotesca.



Otra posibilidad es que de verdad gobierne esta gentuza y por eso pasa lo que pasa. Eso es peor aún. En la conspiración en la sombra al menos hay gente competente detrás, si los que gobiernan son una pandilla de gilipollas pueden liar una guerra con Rusia porque Putin no permite desfiles del orgullo gay.


----------



## qbit (22 Ago 2022)

jeiper dijo:


> Putos marujos. Qué más os dará lo que haga en su vida privada. Que gobierne bien y tome medidas que mejoren su país es lo que hace falta.



"La mujer del césar ha de ser honrada y parecerlo".


----------



## Segismunda (22 Ago 2022)

Empoderadas las quiero ver yo.

Y es todo para bien. Ahora el marido estará clavando la estaca a pelito en un chochito rubito y rosadito, de manera completamente justificada. Son los nuevos matrimonios diversos, no seáis carcas. Total, antes también existían los apaños.


----------



## Roedr (22 Ago 2022)

Los españoles votamos a un matón de discoteca y los finlandeses a una puta. No sé quién cae más bajo.


----------



## theelf (22 Ago 2022)

EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE dijo:


> Tiene todo que ver. Nos están diciendo que Europa está en guerra, que Rusia amenaza a sus países vecinos, que el invierno será durísimo. Y en medio de todo esto, al frente del gobierno de uno de esos países supuestamente amenazados tenemos a una treintañera inmadura, madre de una niña de cuatro añós que dedica su tiempo libre a zorrear y esnifar cocaína en la disco mientras el planchabragas del marido se queda en casa cuidando de la hija .
> Comprendo que todo el mundo tiene derecho a tomarse un descanso ¿pero no tiene nada mejor que hacer esta puerca en sus momentos de ocio? No parece esa la actitud adecuada en una persona con tantas responsabilidades. Si le gusta ser una zorra que se busque otro trabajo más acorde con su vocación.



Aja, y que medidas ha implementado el gobierno y ella en particular esta ante todo eso?

Comentame un poco, yo ni idea, como mucho se ubicar finlandia en el.mapa

Luego hablamos de mantener un poco las formas


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los españoles votamos a un matón de discoteca y los finlandeses a una puta. No sé quién cae más bajo.




A un matón de sauna querrás decir.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (22 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Otra posibilidad es que de verdad gobierne esta gentuza y por eso pasa lo que pasa. Eso es peor aún. En la conspiración en la sombra al menos hay gente competente detrás, si los que gobiernan son una pandilla de gilipollas pueden liar una guerra con Rusia porque Putin no permite desfiles del orgullo gay.




Poca broma con eso, que hace años ya oía a gente decir exactamente eso y en mis misma narices a alguna conocida del PSOE la oí celebrar por idéntico motivo aquella catástrofe aérea en la que pereció el presidente de Polonia y toda la gente que iba con él.


----------



## Urquiza (22 Ago 2022)

Es curioso, pero si cambias a la guarrilla finlandesa por la princesa Leonor, la jauría de soplapollas que la defienden los tienes al momento totalmente en contra, pidiendo la República, hablando de guillotinas y demás sandeces.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (22 Ago 2022)

Iron John dijo:


> Nuejtroh baloreh hosidentaleh!



Bueno, el zorrerio y el cuckold forman parte de la kultura okzidental.


----------



## INE (23 Ago 2022)

Roedr dijo:


> Los españoles votamos a un matón de discoteca y los finlandeses a una puta. No sé quién cae más bajo.



Técnicamente a esta puta no le ha votado nadie.


----------



## Capitán Walker (23 Ago 2022)

Que alguien traduzca el Todas Putas al finlandés.


----------



## CommiePig (23 Ago 2022)

Capitán Walker dijo:


> Que alguien traduzca el Todas Putas al finlandés.



el traductor google te lo soluciona


----------



## Colonoscopio (23 Ago 2022)

El test de drojas ha salido negativo que me lo ha dicho ella


----------



## germano89 (23 Ago 2022)

Los valores morales y éticos de occidente. Ahora todos a luchar a la estepa ucraniana.


----------



## fayser (23 Ago 2022)

Los finlandeses votaron puta, pues tienen puta.


----------



## Calahan (23 Ago 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Lo siento, no puedo ayudarte con tu retraso español. Siguiente pregunta.



Los países musulmanes no salen de la mierda mientras el resto de Asia se espavila. 
Por algo es.


----------



## antiglobalista (23 Ago 2022)

Y CON UN BLANQUITO ALFA


OHHHHH 


MAL DIA PARA FORO FOLLAMORONEGROS


----------



## antiglobalista (23 Ago 2022)

patroclus dijo:


> Lo raro es que no se haya dejado follar por unos niggas.
> 
> putas everywhere.





Jajajaja ya llegan jajajajajaja



Esos mundos paralelos que os inventais los follanegros adictos a blacked


----------



## fool (23 Ago 2022)

Es un ser de luz , un unicornio
La nawalt


----------



## Talosgüevos (23 Ago 2022)

Ostracismo Produtorio dijo:


> Pues en Noruega es lo que se ve en todas las fiestas del trabajo... gente zorreando, todos casados.



En Noruega y en España ¿ fuiste a alguna comida de empresa? Pues si había mujerAs había puterio 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Ago 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Uf que putilla, me imagino tambien a la Ayuso en Pacha Ibiza con algun maromo guarreando.



Yo te imagino sorbiendo lefa de moro por los dos agujeros.


----------



## AHTNUKIAV (23 Ago 2022)

Diablo dijo:


> El principal problema de todo esto es la cantidad de pedorras que defienden el comportamiento de esta tía. Pedorras que el día de mañana cornearan también a sus maridos y le meterán la viogen después.


----------



## skan (23 Ago 2022)

Melafo

Y Rusia debe ser destruida


----------



## matajuesas (23 Ago 2022)

lo que hacen las novias de los ejemplos de plaster XD


----------



## matajuesas (23 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo ya lo he hecho. Simplemente no me junto con españolas/europeas del oeste/americanas, pero además cuando me junto con mujeres de verdad en las primeras citas, si voy a tener una relación seria, lo dejo clarinete:
> 
> *"Si quieres ser mi pareja no podrás irte sola de fiesta con las amigas de noche, sea cual sea el motivo (incluido una boda), ni podrás tener ningún "amigo entrañable" que quedas con él porque "sois amigos desde siempre", ni tan siquiera ir vestida de zorra ni hacer tiktoks ni mierdas de instagram.*
> 
> ...



vamos que sales con tercermundistas desesperadas como para no huir cuando propones esos terminos


----------



## matias331 (23 Ago 2022)

Tengo entendido que por esos lares, la libertad sexual es lo regular, sorprendidos deben estar los fineses por el alboroto por un swing, estaran pensando que han retrocedido a 1900


----------



## España Forever (23 Ago 2022)

No deja de ser curioso que lo importante para los medios de comunicación sea la vida privada de esta señora.

Esta señora tomó una decisión trascendental para su país sin haberla sometido a referéndum. Esto no lo comenta prácticamente nadie. La decisión de que Finlandia abandone su neutralidad es una decisión de tal calibre que tiene que ser sometida a referéndum. Y luego los medios la defienden como modelo de demócrata.


----------



## astur_burbuja (23 Ago 2022)

España Forever dijo:


> No deja de ser curioso que lo importante para los medios de comunicación sea la vida privada de esta señora.
> 
> Esta señora tomó una decisión trascendental para su país sin haberla sometido a referéndum. Esto no lo comenta prácticamente nadie. La decisión de que Finlandia abandone su neutralidad es una decisión de tal calibre que tiene que ser sometida a referéndum. Y luego los medios la defienden como modelo de demócrata.




Asi es. Cosas que deberian escandalizar de todo esto, por orden:

1. Mujer con “pareja” (no se si esta casada o no), recien parida, sale a perrear, drogarse y cornear al marido. El tema MORAL es el principal, y explica todo lo demás

2. Una chusma inmoral como la del punto 1, toma decisión unilateral no votada, que afecta a décadas de tradición exterior del pais, politica estratégica y puede significar guerras y muertes de miles de hombres fineses… aunque volviendo al punto 1, esto último no solo no le importa sino que probablmente lo busque


----------



## César Borgia (23 Ago 2022)

La fiesta fue el 6 de Agosto que el test de drogas lo hagan ahora no demuestra nada ............Esta iba hasta las trancas.....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Ago 2022)

matajuesas dijo:


> vamos que sales con tercermundistas desesperadas como para no huir cuando propones esos terminos



Claro que si.

Ellas lo que querrían es ser como las españolas, felices y liberadas.

Hablando de felices, ¿cuál me has dicho que es la tasa de divorcios en españa? Espero que no sea la primera del mundo porque entonces...oooooh wait...

Bueno, pero eso es porque son felices al haberse divorciado, no me vengas ahora a decir que hay estudios tan recientes como el de Instituto Universitario de Investigación en Atención Primaria (*Idiap Jordi Gol*) y del Servicio de Farmacología Clínica del *Vall d’Hrebron que ha demostrado que las mujeres consumen entre 2 y 3 veces mas antidepresivos que los hombres, porque entonces...oooooh wait.*

Pero bueno, como ya he explicado, es el problema que se resuelve solo. Las empoderaditas con sus gatos, sus úteros secos, y sus antidepresivos, y las pobres desesperadas del tercer mundo teniendo que aguantar a un europeo de mas de 190cm, con varias viviendas en propiedad, idiomas, etc...¡pobrecitas extranjeras y felices españolas!


----------



## Progretón (23 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> [...]
> 
> *"Si quieres ser mi pareja no podrás irte sola de fiesta con las amigas de noche, sea cual sea el motivo (incluido una boda), ni podrás tener ningún "amigo entrañable" que quedas con él porque "sois amigos desde siempre", ni tan siquiera ir vestida de zorra ni hacer tiktoks ni mierdas de instagram.
> 
> ...



Hace un par de semanas a este _funci_ de medio pelo un día de tocó atender al público.

Suena el timbre y del grupo de personas que esperaban a ser atendidas sale una chortina portando el _ticket_ que indicaba que era su turno. Es menor de edad, así que le acompaña el padre; por ley, es preceptivo para ese trámite que lo haga el padre, la madre o el tutor legal.

El reloj marcaba aproximadamente las 10 AM, estábamos en un edificio de la Admón. General del Estado y la chortina en cuestión iba vestida en plan zorrón, como si hubiese salido de fiesta con sus amigas a ligar. Vestía arriba un top tirando a pequeño, abajo un pantalón mínimo; y en medio, nada.

El padre de la criatura detrás, a unos 5 metros de distancia. Cuando estoy acabando el trámite no puedo evitar lanzar una mirada al padre, como diciéndole "_Pero esto, ¿qué es?_" El señor miró para otro lado.

Dejando las cosas claras desde el principio uno se evita estas otras situaciones también vergonzosas.

En cuanto al padre, en el pecado de su debilidad va la penitencia.


----------



## Esse est deus (23 Ago 2022)

Es joven, guapa y progresista, lo normal es zorrear a velocidad de crucero.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (23 Ago 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> Hace un par de semanas a este _funci_ de medio pelo un día de tocó atender al público.
> 
> Suena el timbre y del grupo de personas que esperaban a ser atendidas sale una chortina portando el _ticket_ que indicaba que era su turno. Es menor de edad, así que le acompaña el padre; por ley, es preceptivo para ese trámite que lo haga el padre, la madre o el tutor legal.
> 
> ...



Ya tio, osea, pero ¿de qué vas tio?, osea, que no puedes ir de machista y el padre hace bien liberando a la hija, osea, ¿no? osea, tio, osea.

El padre estará encantadísimo de su decisión de no haber hecho lo que arriba tengo descrito, y ahora tener que lidiar con la niñata vesatida de puta. Luego vienen los lloros y las sorpresas.


----------



## RFray (23 Ago 2022)

España Forever dijo:


> No deja de ser curioso que lo importante para los medios de comunicación sea la vida privada de esta señora.
> 
> Esta señora tomó una decisión trascendental para su país sin haberla sometido a referéndum. Esto no lo comenta prácticamente nadie. La decisión de que Finlandia abandone su neutralidad es una decisión de tal calibre que tiene que ser sometida a referéndum. Y luego los medios la defienden como modelo de demócrata.



Error. Todo tiene que ver. Si la pillan tomando malas decisiones en su vida privada, que es un puto caos, yendo como gallina sin cabeza, pues lógicamente hará lo mismo en su vida pública.


----------



## RFray (23 Ago 2022)

César Borgia dijo:


> La fiesta fue el 6 de Agosto que el test de drogas lo hagan ahora no demuestra nada ............Esta iba hasta las trancas.....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1165186


----------



## César Borgia (23 Ago 2022)

Que se lo pregunten a Boris Johnson lo que pasa si te pillan de juerga


----------



## Decipher (23 Ago 2022)

matajuesas dijo:


> lo que hacen las novias de los ejemplos de plaster XD



Ezqueeeee no lez guzta el zexo. Eh zolo por dineroh.



Capitán Walker dijo:


> Que alguien traduzca el Todas Putas al finlandés.



Kaikki huorat

Kiki guarras vamos.


----------



## machotafea (23 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Los países musulmanes no salen de la mierda mientras el resto de Asia se espavila.
> Por algo es.



Toda europa se está espabilando (es con B, culto ejpañol) . Mientras, CAGAÑA, aka TU PUTO PAIS se está hundiendo en la MIERDA. Y la culpa no son “loj inmigrantej, loj politicos, loj rojoh", sois los CAGAÑOLES , el espíritu CAGAÑOL, vago y pachanguero. 

Seguid así, yo mientras seguiré ganando, follándome vuestras chortis chorreantes de humedad femenina y riendo a carcajadas Copa en mano mientras os veo SUFRIR COMO CERDAS el día de San Martín. 

Sayonara, pringao


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

En un país serio se la pega un tiro en la nuca y fuera


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (23 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> Después de este video dudo mucho que los hombres finlandeses estén dispuestos a ir a la guerra contra Rusia para defender a sus mujeres.
> 
> Esa puta no sé si es consciente del daño que ha hecho en la psique masculina colectiva del país.



La que? Jijijijijiji

Son mujeres, hablas de términos que no pueden ni soñar.


----------



## Calahan (23 Ago 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Toda europa se está espabilando (es con B, culto ejpañol) . Mientras, CAGAÑA, aka TU PUTO PAIS se está hundiendo en la MIERDA. Y la culpa no son “loj inmigrantej, loj politicos, loj rojoh", sois los CAGAÑOLES , el espíritu CAGAÑOL, vago y pachanguero.
> 
> Seguid así, yo mientras seguiré ganando, follándome vuestras chortis chorreantes de humedad femenina y riendo a carcajadas Copa en mano mientras os veo SUFRIR COMO CERDAS el día de San Martín.
> 
> Sayonara, pringao



Que sí. Que sóis atrasados. 
Sólo funcionáis parasitando a otros.


----------



## astur_burbuja (23 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Que sí. Que sóis atrasados.
> Sólo funcionáis parasitando a otros.




Si pero la culpa no es del virus o del parasito, en este caso del moro de mierda, si no del huesped que le permite seguir viviendo.


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (23 Ago 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> En Noruega y en España ¿ fuiste a alguna comida de empresa? Pues si había mujerAs había puterio
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



La verdad es que eso no lo he vivido todavía, algún día espero jeje


----------



## Calahan (23 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Si pero la culpa no es del virus o del parasito, en este caso del moro de mierda, si no del huesped que le permite seguir viviendo.



El Islan "morirá" en Europa.
El análisis de la Biblia de todo tipo que se hace en Occidente se aplicará al Corán.

Su mundo se les caerá encima.


----------



## machotafea (24 Ago 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> El Islan "morirá" en Europa.
> El análisis de la Biblia de todo tipo que se hace en Occidente se aplicará al Corán.
> 
> Su mundo se les caerá encima.



Se verá. 

Mientras, me CORRO en tu jeta.


----------



## machotafea (24 Ago 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Si pero la culpa no es del virus o del parasito, en este caso del moro de mierda, si no del huesped que le permite seguir viviendo.



Me ha hecho gracia tu comentario. Me estas diciendo que, entonces, Alemania debería abortar a la parásita CAGAÑA. No es así? Porque no hay pueblo en europa que viva más del cuento que España. Vosotros. 

Europa esta HARTA de España. A ver si os dan ya la patada, parásitos, vagos e totalmente improductivos españoles. Digo, cagañoles.


----------



## Calahan (24 Ago 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Se verá.
> 
> Mientras, me CORRO en tu jeta.



Aparte de guarro, tontolculo. 
Los chinos y demás levantando cabeza en Asia y vosotros atrasados aún teniendo recursos naturales como el petróleo...


----------



## matajuesas (29 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Claro que si.
> 
> Ellas lo que querrían es ser como las españolas, felices y liberadas.
> 
> ...



los paises que has dicho es donde estan las guapas

a no ser que te te traigas mail brides del este o frikadas


----------

